# Word of the Day - Enamor



## Jace (Feb 14, 2022)

Word of the Day - Enamor..-ed..(British int. = Enamour)...tr.v.

Def.: To inspire with love,  capitvate, love...latin=amor 

Today be enamored of something!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

I painted my  with *red* enamor because I l*♥*ve it so much!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 14, 2022)

Enamor is a great word for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 14, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I painted my  with *red* enamor because I l*♥*ve it so much!



Chris P...that was very naughty of you  to do that. 
 I hope you are enamoured with the result


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Chris P...that was very naughty of you  to do that.
> I hope you are enamoured with the result


Actually, I think that I'm feeling enamored with you!
Maybe it's just the day but maybe it's something _more_!?
N'est ce pas?


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 14, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Actually, I think that I'm feeling enamored with you!
> Maybe it's just the day but maybe it's something _more_!?
> N'est ce pas?




Hahaha...I think we will just leave it up to  this  enamoured day of romance mon ami..it will pass...eh non?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Hahaha...I think we will just leave it up to  this  enamoured day of romance mon ami..it will pass...eh non?


Me oui, merci becoup!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Jace said:


> Today be enamored of something!


Great advice!
Today, I will keep an eye out, for _something I could possibly be *enamored* with!  _


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 14, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Great advice!
> Today, I will keep an eye out, for _something I could possibly be *enamored* with!  _



just keep an eye out for ChrisP....he* and* his car are enamoured


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 14, 2022)

Are you enamored with love, or do you love to be enamored?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Are you enamored with love, or do you love to be enamored?


Either one would be fine; thanks for asking.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> just keep an eye out for ChrisP....he* and* his car are enamoured View attachment 208595



Well, since the car is _enamored, _they will both be easy to spot! 

 _There goes ChrisP !_


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm totally enamoured by my new clothing I bought this week ready for summer when it gets here....


----------



## RubyK (Feb 14, 2022)

I recently became _enamored_ of Andre Rieu from Holland and his delightful orchestra. His shows on YouTube are wonderfully entertaining.


----------

